# Oops. I did it. LHT inbound



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered my new touring bike. For the past year and a half, I've been thinking about I want in a properly fit touring bike. Today, I had my LBS order me a Surly Long Haul Trucker (complete), 58cm frame in the Blue Velvet paint job. I'm not enamored with the size of handlebars the spec sheet says this bike comes with (the Surly site says 44cm handlebars). But I'll try it out before swapping for something in a 46cm (thinking Salsa Moto-Ace Bell Lap-style).

I knew I'd place the order today as I ordered my Lounge and Team Collin stickers for it yesterday. 

The LBS usually places their orders on Tuesdays, so my LHT should be here in a week or so. Now all I have to do is wait.:mad2: That, and sign up for the Adventure Cycling Association ride that I want to take in August.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great choice.....The LHT is a great touring frame


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

You'll like it. The LHT is rad. I really like the blue, though the new black LHT is cool too.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I hope you like your new LHT. I am very fond of mine with it's 26" wheels. I think they are very fun and a jack of all trades. I now have Phil wheels and soon Nitto handlebars and soon nicer brakes. It's a fun bike to play around with and add things and change things. My bike toy.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Enjoy your new LHT. 
I run Salsa Bell Laps on my LHT and really love the way they feel. I've had several different handlebars on my LHT over the years I've owned this bike.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Good decision. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That is a great pure touring bike.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

The LHT is a great everything bike. For fun, sometime put big knobby mtn bike tires on it and take it off road, its like mountain biking 30 years ago. You'll feel like a kid again.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh my that image is HUGE, sorry bout that


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I just installed a LHT Fork on my cross bke to give it some front rack options that i didnt have before. Workmanship was great and the fork was perfect in every way. Cant wait to see pictures

Bill


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Maybe I should start another thread for this. But any suggestions for racks for my LHT? I'm thinking of the Surly rear rack, and a Tubus Ergo low rider for the front.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I currently have a blackburn expedition on the back of my bike and its been bullet proof. For the front i have ordered the blackburn front rack which is due toarrive and day now. Once it does i will install it and let you know how it works with the LHT fork i have. 

Bill


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoohoo! New bike!
If you`ve got the cash to spare, I can`t imagine you having any problems with the Surly or the Tubus. Where`s the ACA ride you`re taking?


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> Maybe I should start another thread for this. But any suggestions for racks for my LHT? I'm thinking of the Surly rear rack, and a Tubus Ergo low rider for the front.


I love the Tubus Duo on my LHT....it is simplicity, clean looking and solid as a rock.










I went full Tubus and mounted a Logo on the back.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Rodar, I was planning on signing up for the Oregon, Intro to Road touring ride/class. It's in Auguust, out of Eugene. Should be a learning experience.

KWL, the other rear rack I'm considering is the Tubus Cargo. All of my current panniers (_old_ REI & Jandd) have one or two hooks for the bottom attachment, so I thought something where those wouldn't move too much was desirable.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Rodar, I was planning on signing up for the Oregon, Intro to Road touring ride/class. It's in Auguust, out of Eugene. Should be a learning experience.
> 
> KWL, the other rear rack I'm considering is the Tubus Cargo. All of my current panniers (_old_ REI & Jandd) have one or two hooks for the bottom attachment, so I thought something where those wouldn't move too much was desirable.


Get the Tubus. The Surly rack is unnecessarily heavy. It's really heavy. Did I mention it's heavy?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

bignose said:


> Oh my that ____ is HUGE, sorry bout that


If I had a nickel for every time I heard that...

I like the Apple sticker on the seat tube. I have one on the top tube on my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

bignose said:


> Oh my that image is HUGE, sorry bout that
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally Posted by *Opus51569*
> If I had a nickel for every time I heard that...


Please remember that some of us still use dial up for various reasons. Mine is that I can't stand to spend an additional $60.00 per month just to get marginal cable internet service, from Charter Cable (you have to have one of their 'enhanced service' packages on top of the basic cable service in order to get their cable internet :mad2: ).


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> Please remember that some of us still use dial up for various reasons. Mine is that I can't stand to spend an additional $60.00 per month just to get marginal cable internet service, from Charter Cable (you have to have one of their 'enhanced service' packages on top of the basic cable service in order to get their cable internet :mad2: ).


That's a shame, but its 2010, the responsibility is up to you to tell your browser not to download huge images, not for me not to post them.

That aside, it was a whoops.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

bignose said:


> That's a shame, but its 2010, the responsibility is up to you to tell your browser not to download huge images, not for me not to post them.
> 
> That aside, it was a whoops.


You could be nice and reload a smaller version of the photo. It's more than a little irritating to have the replies spread across the width of 3 monitors. Where did the reply window go? Oh, there it is.......→ → → →


----------



## pswann (Apr 30, 2003)

RCnute, what you said about the Surly Nice Rack being heavy . . . Well, you're right. It's heavy. Really heavy. Like, anvil heavy. I have one, and I like it. It's solid. But heavy.

For commuting I just carry an Arkel tail rider (that sounds rude) and I do not need the ability to carry heavy panniers, so I switched out to a little Nitto rack for commute duty. Love the Nitto, but it's expensive. Really expensive . . . .


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

What huge Image? *smirk*


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

I've recently set up the same bike. Tubus Logo rack ( Strong and lighter than the Surly) with Axiom Lasalle panniers. I plan on doing some overnights/weekends set up like this until I drop the $ for a front rack (probably the Tubus Ergo) and more panniers.

Love it love it love it.

Did I mention I like the bike?


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I love going no hands on mine... sooo stable.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

bignose said:


> The LHT is a great everything bike. For fun, sometime put big knobby mtn bike tires on it and take it off road, its like mountain biking 30 years ago. You'll feel like a kid again.


Do tell, how big a tire will fit on that thing? I'm assuming those are 26" wheels...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I take mine off road often too.....mostly just fireroads.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

The official spec says 2.1, those tires are 2.0. Yup definatly a 26 inch.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Adventure Cycling...*

very nice! have been considering a LHT myself. FWIW have done three Adventure Cycling tours over the last 20+ years, the first two leaders were excellent but on my last tour in 2007 the leader was astoundingly lazy, arrogant and incompetent...won't bore you with the details, but things were bad enough that several riders bailed along the way including myself and I rode the last few hundred miles home alone. Also learned that this guy ran leadership training classes for AC which is really scary. Anyway, hopefully AC has improved since then but thought I'd relate my bad experience just in case...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Bike arrived at the LBS today. In the morning, we will start fitting it. They still have some work to do, but they already know not to cut the steerer yet. And they haven't wrapped the bars since we don't have the brakes set where they are comfortable for me.

What the heck, here's a snapshot of the bike.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Bike arrived at the LBS today. In the morning, we will start fitting it. They still have some work to do, but they already know not to cut the steerer yet. And they haven't wrapped the bars since we don't have the brakes set where they are comfortable for me.
> 
> What the heck, here's a snapshot of the bike.


I just freeze every time you see through me
And it's all over you, electric blue.
On my knees, help me baby,
Tell me, what can I do, electric blue.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I just noticed, these tires have reflective sidewalls. Sweet.


----------

